# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  درخواست آموزش ساخت Username  و password و صفحه ی ورودی در ASP.net ؟

## hno2005

سلام
من تا حالا چنیدین تاپیک باز کرده ام که هیچ کدومشون جواب نگرفتمند. خواهش می کنم یکی جواب این سوالمو بده.
من در حال یادگیری Asp.net با MSDN مکروسافت هستم . به یه بخش جدیدی رسیدم که در مورد ساخت صفحه ی Login است . از هیچ کدی برای آن استفاده نکرده و به یه روش دیگه گفته. گفته که از منوی website > asp.net configuration رو کلیک کن و بعدش تب Security می شه user جدیدی تعریف کرد که وقتی من این کار رو میکنم ارور میده و انجام نمی شه. خواهش می کنم یکی از دوستان نحوه ی کار رو به من آموزش بده .
با تشکر

----------


## l24z!Ye

بايد تعداد كاراكترهاي پسورد رو رعايت كني و به طور پيش فرض فكر مي كنم بايد از تركيب حروف و يك كاراكتر مثل فاصله باشه اگه يه كاراكتر نزني ساخته نمي شه ...نمي دونم مشكل اصلا از اينجا بود يا نه...

در مورد ايجاد لاگ اين با كد نويسي و كانكشن به جدول ديتابيس كسي مي تونه با يه مطلب كمك كنه؟‌

----------


## BahmanDB

دوست عزسز این لینک 5 تکه فیلم 6-7 دقیقه ای واسه آموزش اون مواردی که خواستی هست 
http://www.asp.net/Learn/Security/#membership
 و 

http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread19303.html#

موفق باشین .

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> سلام
> من تا حالا چنیدین تاپیک باز کرده ام که هیچ کدومشون جواب نگرفتمند. خواهش می کنم یکی جواب این سوالمو بده.
> من در حال یادگیری ASP.NET با MSDN مکروسافت هستم . به یه بخش جدیدی رسیدم که در مورد ساخت صفحه ی Login است . از هیچ کدی برای آن استفاده نکرده و به یه روش دیگه گفته. گفته که از منوی website > ASP.NET configuration رو کلیک کن و بعدش تب Security می شه user جدیدی تعریف کرد که وقتی من این کار رو میکنم ارور میده و انجام نمی شه. خواهش می کنم یکی از دوستان نحوه ی کار رو به من آموزش بده .
> با تشکر


https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...10&postcount=4

----------


## ali_kashani

در مرحله اول شما بايد Sql Express را داشته باشي در غير اينصورت مي بايست تنظيم كني تا مراحل ساخت جدولها در Sql Server نصب شده در سيستمت انجام بشه البته اگر حدسم در مورد مشكلت درست باشه.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> سلام
> من تا حالا چنیدین تاپیک باز کرده ام که هیچ کدومشون جواب نگرفتمند. خواهش می کنم یکی جواب این سوالمو بده.
> من در حال یادگیری ASP.NET با MSDN مکروسافت هستم . به یه بخش جدیدی رسیدم که در مورد ساخت صفحه ی Login است . از هیچ کدی برای آن استفاده نکرده و به یه روش دیگه گفته. گفته که از منوی website > ASP.NET configuration رو کلیک کن و بعدش تب Security می شه user جدیدی تعریف کرد که وقتی من این کار رو میکنم ارور میده و انجام نمی شه. خواهش می کنم یکی از دوستان نحوه ی کار رو به من آموزش بده .
> با تشکر


خطایی که میدهد را بزار شاید بهتر بشه کمک کرد.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> سلام
> من تا حالا چنیدین تاپیک باز کرده ام که هیچ کدومشون جواب نگرفتمند. خواهش می کنم یکی جواب این سوالمو بده.
> من در حال یادگیری ASP.NET با MSDN مکروسافت هستم . به یه بخش جدیدی رسیدم که در مورد ساخت صفحه ی Login است . از هیچ کدی برای آن استفاده نکرده و به یه روش دیگه گفته. گفته که از منوی website > ASP.NET configuration رو کلیک کن و بعدش تب Security می شه user جدیدی تعریف کرد که وقتی من این کار رو میکنم ارور میده و انجام نمی شه. خواهش می کنم یکی از دوستان نحوه ی کار رو به من آموزش بده .
> با تشکر


سلام ،

درخواست آموزش كرديد ، من هم سعي ميكنم به زبان ساده به صورت آموزش بگم :لبخند:  .

به چندين روش ميشه كاربر تعريف كرد ، روش كه شما اشاره كرديد ، توسط 
WebSite Administrator Tools هست كه براي مقاصد خاصي طراحي شده .

اين ابزار يك IDE براي ايجاد ، ويرايش ، حذف و به طور كلي مديريت  : User , Role ، Application State , Choosing Provider ,Mange Roles ,Manage Users , Choosing Authentication Type , و بسياري از اعمال ديگه به صورت Web Base هست ، 

اعمالي كه شما توسط اين ابزار انجام ميدهيد *عموما* بر روي فايل وب كانفيك اعمال ميشود ، به عبارتي ميتوانيد بدون واسطه و استفاده از اين ابزار خودتون اونها رو به صورت دستي در فايل وب كانفيك بنويسيد ، ولي از آنجايي كه وب كانفيك يك فايل مبنتي بر ساختار XML و Case Sensitive هست و ساختار درختي خاص خود را دارد ، تغيرات اشتباه در اين فايل باعث خواهد شد كه پروژه شما كار نكند ، لذا با اين ابزار WebSite Administrator tools ميتوانيد از اين حيث اطمينان حاصل كنيد كه مشكلي پيش نخواهد آمد .

اين ابزار جدا از تغيراتي كه در فايل وب كانفيك انجام ميدهد ، در صورتي كه Authentication Type را از Windows  به Form تغير دهيد يك ديتابيس به نام ASPNETDB در پوشه App_Data در ريشه سايت شما ميسازد .

و تمام جدول ها ، رويه هاي ذخيره شده ، تابع ها و هرچيز ديگري كه براي MemberShip شما نياز هست را ميسازد . 

حال وقتي شما از طريق اين ابزار كاربر ، نقش ، تعريف ميكنيد ، اين اطلاعات در اين ديتابيس ذخيره ميشود .

و *حال محتمل ترين علت اينكه وقتي شما اين ابزار را اجرا ميكنيد با خطا روبرو ميشويد اين است كه "SqlServer2005 Express"  بر روي سيستم شما نصب نيست* .

در صورتي كه ميخواهيد از Sql2000 يا Sql 2005  استفاده كنيد و از MemberShip ASP.NET 2.0 استفاده كنيد نياز مند هست كه كارهاي ديگري نيز انجام دهيد .

شما بايد از ابزار aspnet_regsql.exe در آدرس C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727 استفاده كنيد و ديتابيس هدف را مشخص كنيد كه جداول و ... در آنجا ايجاد شود . 

بعد از اين عمل شما نياز داريد كه Provider پيش فرض LocalSqlServer را Override كنيد ، 

مثلا :
 <connectionStrings>
    <remove name="LocalSqlServer" />
    <add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=YourDateBaseName;Integrated Security=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient" />
 </connectionStrings>

حالا ميتوانيد از اون ابزار يا ديگر روشها براي مديريت كاربران ، نقشها  و .... در ديتابيسي غير از Sql2005 Express استفاده كنيد 


موفق باشيد .
------------------------------------------------
ويرايش :

الان كه نگاه كردم متوجه شدم يك بابايي در سال 86 اين سوال رو پرسيده و جواب اول به اين سوال ( پست 2 ) ديشب بوده ، يعني بعد از چند سال ! احتمالا كسي كه اين سوال رو پرسيده تا حالا جوابش رو گرفته ، ولي جوابها براي ديگر دوستان كه مشكل مشابهي دارند مفيد خواهد بود .  :چشمک:

----------


## BahmanDB

مایكروسافت این امكان را داده تا كسانی كه مایل به استفاده از پیاده سازی متفاوت با راهكار های پیش فرض هستند، provider خود را تعبیه كنند. بنابراین اگر با SqlProfileProvider پیش فرض مشكل دارید می توانید یك پروایدر دلخواه (Custom Provider) بنویسید  و یا برای حل مشكل فرمت اطلاعاتی پروفایل ها جهت ذخیره اطلاعات اعضاء در جدولی مستقل، از  پرووایدر بسیار مفید و آماده ای كه كاركنان مایكروسافت نوشته اند، بهره ببرید. با دانلوئد *Table Profile Provider* بسادگی می توانید با الحاق كلاس های آن به پروژه و تعیین نام جدول دیتابیس و نام و نوع فیلد های موجود در آن، داخل بخش profile از  Web.Config اطلاعات اعضاء را به نحو دلخواه ذخیره نمائید. و اما در مورد نام پیش فرض دیتابیس مربوط به عضو گیری، كافیست در Web.Config یك ConnectionString به دیتابیس دلخواه خود ایجاد كنید. سپس connectionStringName موجود در پرووایدر های بخش های membership ، roleManager  و profile را به رشته اتصال خود تنظیم كنید. حال تمام این امكانات بجای ASPNETDB.MDF در دیتابیس شما قرار می گیرد. برای نصب و یا حذف این امكانات می توانید از برنامه aspnet_regsql.exe به آدرس پیش فرض C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspn  et_regsql.exe استفاده كنید.




موفق باشین .

----------

